# Icelandic: poppaður



## Alxmrphi

Sælir,

Venjulega les ég ekkert um stjörnur í fjölmiðlaheiminum en af einhverri ástæðu smellti ég á fréttagrein og stóð á sér titillinn 'Poppuð Pippa' og ég varð aðeins forvitinn um hvað merkingin var af þessu orði. Á greininni stendur:


> *Pippa Middleton*, 28 ára, systir _Kate Middleton_ hertogaynjunnar af Cambridge, vakti athygli þegar hún arkaði til vinnu í miðborg Lundúna síðasta fimmtudag.
> 
> Eins og sjá má á myndunum var Pippa _poppuð_ í útliti með hatt á höfði, klædd í appelsínugula kápu og brún stígvél.
> 
> Pippa, sem starfar sem _partíplanari_, hefur eflaust tekið að sér að skipuleggja afmælisveislu systur sinnar sem er þrítug í dag.


Það er linkur sem sýnir hana hérna og einkauppflettiorð í báðum orðabókum sem ég leitaði í sögðu að sá merking sé 'make popcorn'.
Ég á enga hugmynd um hvað þetta þýðir og sé ég ekki merkilegt í myndunum... Er það slangurnotkun þess orðs sem er ekki til í orðabókunum?
Ég leitaði að þessu orð í Google og sá ég aðrar greinar þar sem þessi orð stendur, til dæmis hér (sem kannski merkir '_pop_(py)' eins og í tónlistaheiminum), hér og hér (um nýlega utgefna kvikmynd 'Sherlock'). Allt þetta vísar mér á allsherjarmerkingu sem getur verið notuð með allskonar hlutum (um konu, um veislu/hátíð, um kvikmynd).

Að ykkur mati hvað mun vera viðeigandi túlkun þess á ensku?

Takk,
Alx


----------



## sindridah

" til dæmis hér (sem kannski merkir '_pop(py)' eins og í tónlistaheiminum)"   Exactly, It's refering to pop music._


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> " til dæmis hér (sem kannski merkir '_pop(py)' eins og í tónlistaheiminum)"   Exactly, It's refering to pop music._


But what about the other uses?
Pippa can't be described as 'poppy' or pop-music and neither can the film Sherlock.
What would it mean in those examples?


----------



## sindridah

Pippa is short for Philippa I would suggest? And I can't see any Pippa mentioned in the Sherlock article

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pippa_Middleton


----------



## Alxmrphi

What I meant was, Pippa can't be described as being poppy so therefore the *poppuð* in "Poppuð Pippa" can't mean 'poppy', so it must mean something else.
Also,* poppaður* in the Sherlock article can't mean _poppy_ either (because that's got nothing to do with music). I didn't mean that the word _Pippa_ appeared in there 

(You're right it is short for Philippa though!)


----------



## sindridah

You know all about me and my mis-understandings 

Icelandic journalists are *beep* and it does can be described as poppy, apparently being dressed in orange coat and with a hat and in brown boots does mean poppy to those *beep*

And it is also described some different look on Holmes in the article which also means poppy to those Icelandic journalist *beep*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hmm, I think you must have a generalised term in Icelandic that isn't just specific to music, but to style as well.
"Poppy" can't work that way in English but from the way you talk about it I do understand the sort of meaning it must have.

I'm thinking it might be more closely linked to the English word *trendy*.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I found its entry in another dictionary and it lists the slang usage!



> poppaður
> 1
> 
> 
> sem er í anda popplistar eða popptónlistar
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> *slangur*
> (um viðburði, _útlit manna og ímynd_ o.þ.h.)
> uppgerður, blásinn út (umfram ætlaða verðleika)



Yeah I'd definitely say it means *trendy*!
It makes the other two examples a lot more meaningful with that.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

I think the meaning of _poppuð_ is a mix of flashy, unconventional, freaky. Sort of like a pop icon.

Edit: Yeah, trendy works well.

Edit 2: Just like to add that the word sounds desperately like something a middle-aged person mights say to sound hip.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I can completely understand that type of word!
Thanks for the confirmation


----------

